# PREP FOR UKBFF sept 14th



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

after alot of thought, and alot of people saying i should go for the show

i have decide im going to give it ago,

have only left myself with 11weeks of dieting so hoping

i will be able to get in contest shape in that time, and also hoping

that i actually make it to the show this time fingers crossed nothing goes wrong 

not sure what class im going to enter yet either the first timers

or if i just come in under 70kg may enter that one

i am doing this thread as i find it keeps me more focused on the task in hand

and also gives me a chance to tell people what im going through lol

and also to get advice from alot of members, so will be picking some peoples brains on here soon just to make you aware :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

nice one Greg look forward to keeping track...hope all goes well this time :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good luck mate, i'm sure you have some good people around you to keep your head right. I'm sure you can make it in the time you have!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good man!

11 Weeks will be enough mate. You have alot of help around you and now have some experience under your belt so you should have an idea of what works for you.

Best of luck mate.. Stay clear of the winny jabs LOL


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers guys i learnt alot from doing my last prep so

im hoping i will be alot better this time round

luke mate im never going near that poison again lol, will have to post pictures up

of the hole that i had in my arm after the op when i get a chance

im sure you all will like it

may put you off your food tho


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Mate nothing can put me off food LOL! Get it up though, might encourage people to stick with good old tabs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck mate 11 weeks is plenty of time ...

showing my ignorance here but have you competed before, if so how did you do?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He prepped for a show but got a nasty infection from a winstrol injection, had an op and had to pull out of show. Was starting to look sh!t hot aswell which must have been guttin!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Mate nothing can put me off food LOL! Get it up though, might encourage people to stick with good old tabs.


lol fat boy :whistling:

im the same tho love my food too much


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

thats fantastic news, I'm glad you decided to give it a whirl you star!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> good luck mate 11 weeks is plenty of time ...
> 
> showing my ignorance here but have you competed before, if so how did you do?


hi mate as luke said i was prepping for the nabba show back in may

and a week out from it i had an abcess in my arm so had to pull out

as was admitted to hosp

so this time even more determined to get up there on that stage


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

carly said:


> thats fantastic news, I'm glad you decided to give it a whirl you star!! :thumb: :thumb :


it must of been all that nagging that you done that made me decide to do

it lmao


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

greg fear said:


> it must of been all that nagging that you done that made me decide to do
> 
> it lmao


LOL i'm glad it made an impact!! looking forward to your progress, you already look awesome so keep it up !! :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well the first 3 low days of the diet are over  and have gone

quite well i have consumed

150g c, 250g p, 60g f on these days

looking forward to tomorrow which is a med day

where my carbs will go up to 250g, fat will drop slightly

protein remains the same

trained back and calfs tonight, and was happy with the way im looking

i think im in a better position this time round

to where i was 11wks out for my last prep, so if everything goes to plan

condition should be better and should be heavy this time, but still

early days yet, and im not looking forward to those final weeks where u really have to dig deep


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Best of luck mate .. you were lookinmg sharp last time so I expect you to look even better this time round. Would be interested to see that post abcess pic.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck with everything. I'll be there on show day if you need a hand with anything.

J


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

already looking good buddy all the best.. kev.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> Best of luck mate .. you were lookinmg sharp last time so I expect you to look even better this time round. Would be interested to see that post abcess pic.


hi mars will get them pics posted up tomorrow night,

hoping to look better this time and not lose as much muscle as

last time the diet i was doing im sure i lost alot of muscle as well as fat

this wont be the case this time :thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

supercell said:


> Best of luck with everything. I'll be there on show day if you need a hand with anything.
> 
> J


james that would be great if you could help thanks alot :thumb:

as my mate that was going to help me for my last show is competing in

the same show as me this time so i would of have to go it alone

im sure im going to have alot of questions over the next few weeks

one thing that is going to confuse me is the carbing up and also getting

my tan right and on the day wont know if

i need to eat more/ less etc but if you are going to be there thats

made me alot less worried about the day now


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

see you thermate.. its 10 weeks sunday -- time is flying cant wait....

keep focused mate

steve


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

im really excited for you both hehehe!! cant wait to start diet again love it!!! :lol:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers kev

steve will see you there mate going to be a great show 

lmao carly i think you are the only one that loves dieting


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

greg fear said:


> cheers kev
> 
> steve will see you there mate going to be a great show
> 
> lmao carly i think you are the only one that loves dieting


LOL yep I am a bit of a freak!! I work best with a plan!! I new I should have been in the army LOL :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi greg, great to hear u are giving it another go...this time you have more knowledge mate and its gonna come in a lot quicker than last time.

Good to hear the tri is ok aswell, patience was the key mate...and now youre back on the right track  Just a minor set back!

If thats your condition in your avatar pic at 11 weeks out then you have absolutely nothing to worry about mate, will def be ripped in time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

ah now i understand, good luck mate all i will say from experience is enjoy it as the buzz is immense!!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Hi greg, great to hear u are giving it another go...this time you have more knowledge mate and its gonna come in a lot quicker than last time.
> 
> Good to hear the tri is ok aswell, patience was the key mate...and now youre back on the right track  Just a minor set back!
> 
> If thats your condition in your avatar pic at 11 weeks out then you have absolutely nothing to worry about mate, will def be ripped in time!


lol carly your not a freak :whistling:

hi britt yes i have to get this competing out of my system i set my heart on doing a show this year so thats what i intend to do, the tri is alot better now and they didnt cut any of the muscle away which is a plus side to it all

have you done your show yet mate? how did it go if you have?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one Greg really pleased for you that your giving it another go, trust me mate it will be worth it. All the best with the prep :thumb:


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck Greg!

Can you do me a favour - send in an entry form, I put together a programme for the show and like to include as many competitors names as possible.

Also, if anyone is coming to support you - tell them to contact me for tickets as they are selling fast.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Good luck Greg!
> 
> Can you do me a favour - send in an entry form, I put together a programme for the show and like to include as many competitors names as possible.
> 
> Also, if anyone is coming to support you - tell them to contact me for tickets as they are selling fast.


pompeyman- ive heard its the best feeling up on that stage cant wait

clarkey good to hear from you mate second time lucky for me

bet you are looking great ready for your show with tom helping you out

hi mike will send form in over the weekend

there is going to be quite a crowd coming up with me so will get

them to contact asap for tickets


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

as promised here is a picture of the hole that was created due to me

having an abcess enjoy :cool2:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

fukin nora mate that looks bad!!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I will never use winny after seeing that.

Hope all goes well in your prep though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

greg fear said:


> lol carly your not a freak :whistling:
> 
> hi britt yes i have to get this competing out of my system i set my heart on doing a show this year so thats what i intend to do, the tri is alot better now and they didnt cut any of the muscle away which is a plus side to it all
> 
> have you done your show yet mate? how did it go if you have?


Good news then mate!

My show is coming up mate, havent done it yet.

I was supposed to be doing the south east but got ill, so i know how you feel about just wanting to get the first comp out of the way, its a bad feeling lol, but i hope come show time it will all have been worth it both for me and you

Edit...just seen the pic of your arm, OUCH! You must be happy that thing is out, even if it did leave a whole like that for a while. Glad to hear it has healed up nicely.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Good news then mate!
> 
> My show is coming up mate, havent done it yet.
> 
> ...


guys it was very painful, but it has healed great now i think im lucky

how it has healed scared up really well, but it was torture at the time

brit- im sure everything in life happens for a reason and lets hope it all goes well for our shows this time keep me posted mate


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a typical low day for me which im doing today 

meal 1- 75g oats /40g pure protein

2-tin tuna/ 100g cottage cheese 5g olive oil

3- 75g uncooked brown rice 200g chicken veg 10g olive oil

4- tin salmon veg

pwo- 60g dextrose 40g pure protein

6- 7eggs 3are whole

supps im using at the moment are below

fish oils

eca stack

lecithin

green tea

l-arginine

tribulus-7 super concentrated

i have lost 4 pounds since sunday, and looking fairly lean, but think the weight is coming off to quick so next week im going to up my carbs and try to loose a steady 2pounds a week, i will probaly up my carbs on my medium day from 250 up to 300/350 and see how that goes


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking at your diet has just made me dread judgement day now hahahaha :lol:


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi mate that abcess looked really nasty have you got a pic of your arm now it's healed ?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

lol carly eat while you can

cheers colin, learnt so much from the last prep so this time i should come in alot better

keep up the good work mate, time flys by believe me it will be show time before you know it

furby i will take a pic of my arm later and post it up

if anyone knows of a good RnB album out at the moment please let me know as i want to try get my music/routine sorted early for the show


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

trust me after seeing you diet yesterday I havent stopped eating since hahahahaha!! oh and just to let you know im going out for lunch monday, wine, pimmms ) ner ner ner ner hahahahaha!! xx


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks greekgoddess, yea i agree we all learn from our mistakes we are always learning in this sport, best of luck with your prep

you may be enjoying all the cardio at the moment but trust me those final few weeks are gruelling 

dammm you carly haha

im on a high carb day tomorrow right back at ya


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i took a pic of me last night which is ten weeks out

it is in my avator tryed posted it up on here but would not let me resize it condition is ok

but im abit paranoid that im not going to be ready in time 

i do think im in better condition this time round to where i was ten weeks out from my last prep but still worrying at the moment

i have ten weeks to get my condition nailed, i will post some pics up next week

at the 9week mark


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

heres some other pics from sunday which i took which is ten weeks out

sorry there is no full body shots as of yet until i can get someone to take a few snaps for me, hope this gives u an idea of where i am at ten weeks out.

still there is alot of doubt in my mind whether or not im going to be ready on time

my mind is working over time at the moment not sure if i have made the right choice

to go for this show, going to stick with it for another few weeks and see how im looking

then, at the moment holding alot of water but im advised all this will go in the weeks to come hopefully 

lol sorry about the size of the pictures again my bad


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

10 weeks mate? And you're worried?

No way mate!

You can easily do it.

Ask yourself this, do you want to compete this year (after what happened earlier in the year)...you know the answer is YES YOU WANT TO COMPETE THIS YEAR! So therefore there is no 'will i or wont i', you are doing the contest bro and thats what you have to accept.

You can easily be in condition by 10 weeks mate, legs are already showing cuts, are abs out already?

Do cardio twice per day, one sesh in morning and another post workout (after shake) and youll be cool.

10 weeks is cool mate judging from your pix.

I remember when i was going through the whole nightmare prep i had, i was thinking 'i want to quit' all the time and try next year instead...but i said to myself that it didnt matter if id lost mass on the prep, i was gonna compete and that was that, no other choice.

Make the choice now bro, either a straghtforward yes or no...then stick with the decission 100% till the end.

Hope that helps. From your pix, it looks like you can get in shape in time though mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> 10 weeks mate? And you're worried?
> 
> No way mate!
> 
> ...


hi brit thanks for the advice maybe i am worrying about things to much

it could be due to the 3low carb days im on a medium day today though 

yes i agree with what you are saying i need to make a decision 100% and can not have doubt in my mind, its just i want to be up there looking as good as i possible can and wont be happy with myself with anything less.

but im going to stick with it and go for the show, no more doubt anymore!

i want to feel the buzz that all you guys say you get when up on that stage and remember the moment

thanks for the words of engourgament (spelling) guys :beer:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking good sweeti, great progress :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Greg... we all have that Doubt mate... get it at the back of your mind and just keep ploughing on...... as the time gets closer your diet etc will change and you will see even more changes,... Keep motivated mate

Steve:thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers carly/steve!!

anyway feeling alot better today after my medium day

and seem to be very focused once again

training back and calfs tonight cant wait :thumb:

diet yesteraday was as follows

1- 100g oats 20g raisens 2scoops usn pure protein

2-75g wholewheat pasta tin of tuna 100g cottage cheese

3-75g brown rice 200g chicken and veg

4- 50g oats 2scoops usn pure protein

5- 50g oats 7egg whites

6- salmon and veg

supplements taken-

ECA stack

green tea extract

fish oils

lecithin

cardio at the moment is being done everyday AM for 45mins

when weight starts to slow will add PM cardio in


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know the picture's sh1te quality, but you look bang on target, bud.

Your legs look awesome, & your calves look even better.

Good luck, pal.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I know the picture's sh1te quality, but you look bang on target, bud.
> 
> Your legs look awesome, & your calves look even better.
> 
> Good luck, pal.


thanks for the comment chris, im going to try get some better quality pictures taken over the weekend 9weeks out

it seems my legs have grown the most out of everything since dieting for the last show i think its due to the fact that when i came out of hospital, i was training them all the time as couldnt train anything else so had a nice rebound, i dont train my legs that heavy either, just focus on the contraction more than anything the vascularity that comes from doing it this way for me is crazy and the pump i get i cant walk properly

but it seems to of payed off as they keep growing 

so wont be changing things until growth starts to slow


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Use this free site mate to resize your pictures

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

glad your arm has healed.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

a really good session tonight, i was full of energy after my medium carb day

started with

wide grip chins

seated rows over hand grip

reverse grip pull downs

one are dumbell rows

bent over rows followed by calfs

starting to feel alot more confident with my shape now nice cuts in my calfs and getting

alot more veiny by the day still holding alot of water but not worryed to much

about that at the moment as this will dispear when i change things up abit closer to the show, also im more determined now than ever

as alot of my family are coming to support me which im glad of

also alot of my mates have brought tickets now, so i should have a good following there

to give me that extra boost and confidence becuase i know im going to be so nervous on that stage  , and dont want to let any of them down by not looking my best,

so really going to bust my as* over these next few weeks to make sure im ready by the deadline


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

:beer:mate your looking great, i followed ur first thread a little and was gutted for u when you couldnt compete, but now your back on track m8 and looking brill, good luck in the nxt 10 weeks mate and i hope you have fun competeing you'll have to let me know what it feels like. best of of luck mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> :beer:mate your looking great, i followed ur first thread a little and was gutted for u when you couldnt compete, but now your back on track m8 and looking brill, good luck in the nxt 10 weeks mate and i hope you have fun competeing you'll have to let me know what it feels like. best of of luck mate.


thanks mate,

cant wait to compete im going to enjoy every minute of it, and im going

up against one of my friends so should be even more fun as the head games between us 2 have already started :whistling:

im sure you will be preping for a show before you know it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

HAHAHA that must be strange going up against your mate :lol:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

carly said:


> HAHAHA that must be strange going up against your mate :lol:


i suppose it is quite weird we both went for food last sat and he is in better condition than me at the moment but still a long way to go yet

he also has someone prepping him which helps we both want to win

and are enjoying winding each other up already lol

high carb/ cheat day today :tongue: this is going to be the last week where

i will have cheat meals on my high carb day from next weekend it will

all be clean food

my breakfast this morning after cardio was

2flapjacks

2slices wholegrain bread

2 date and walnut cakes

4egg whites and 20g pure protein blended


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> oh my God! Date and walnut cakes .. I can just taste them. Still on my cutting diet, but I can't eat them anyway because of a wheat allergy. Please, don't mention them again in my presence!


haha im sorry wont happen again slap on the wrist for me :whistling:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

greg fear said:


> haha im sorry wont happen again slap on the wrist for me :whistling:


Greg why are you cutting out the cheat meal so early mate, you have along way to go yet and to be honest I find it helps with fat loss and keeps me sane. Just polished off a fried breakfast (grilled :tongue: ) I have had this each week at Toms advice and each Tuesday when I weigh myself I have normally lost 2lbs. With all the clean meals you are eating I dont think 1 cheat meal will hurt mate, up to you though.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

have to agree with clarkey def helps kick start that stubborn fatloss again :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Greg why are you cutting out the cheat meal so early mate, you have along way to go yet and to be honest I find it helps with fat loss and keeps me sane. Just polished off a fried breakfast (grilled :tongue: ) I have had this each week at Toms advice and each Tuesday when I weigh myself I have normally lost 2lbs. With all the clean meals you are eating I dont think 1 cheat meal will hurt mate, up to you though.


i just get abit paranoid when i have cheat meals mate, but i suppose you

are right i still have a long way to go yet so you have twisted my arm

i will continue to go out for a curry for a few more weeks :thumb:

as im sure it wont hurt

as you said it will prob do me more good than harm if it keeps the weight dropping im happy to cheat


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

greg fear said:


> i just get abit paranoid when i have cheat meals mate, but i suppose you
> 
> are right i still have a long way to go yet so you have twisted my arm
> 
> ...


i don't agree tbh mate, i wouldn't cheat simply because it just adds to the temptation of nice food....i no i couldn't have the cheat meals for that reason! an tbh if u wanna come in in top nick then you gotta diet the hard way it'll show in the end!!! an if it comes to show day an you get beat then it'll do ur head in thinkin why did i have those cheat meals. to kick start my fatloss i just upped the carbs massively, more brown rice add rice cakes with jam etc.. then cut the carbs next day. i varied my carb intake each day an kept a journal so i knew wat was workin, imo this is wat works! imo its called a diet for a reason,its meant to be hard an you can tell come show day who deited properly an who cheated!! just depends how much u want it!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a pic taken 9 and a half weeks out sorry again about the quality

im still trying to get someone to take some decent pictures of me

im hoping tomorrow i will get some new ones taken of me 9weeks out

and with a decent camera :cursing: as i know its hard to see where im at

with these pictures as they arent the best, i was looking back at the pictures of me from 9weeks out from my last prep and im in better condition already and heavier so i should come in better this time round

as long as nothing goes wrong and i eat to much cheese cake in the weeks to come :tongue:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

tommy y said:


> i don't agree tbh mate, i wouldn't cheat simply because it just adds to the temptation of nice food....i no i couldn't have the cheat meals for that reason! an tbh if u wanna come in in top nick then you gotta diet the hard way it'll show in the end!!! an if it comes to show day an you get beat then it'll do ur head in thinkin why did i have those cheat meals. to kick start my fatloss i just upped the carbs massively, more brown rice add rice cakes with jam etc.. then cut the carbs next day. i varied my carb intake each day an kept a journal so i knew wat was workin, imo this is wat works! imo its called a diet for a reason,its meant to be hard an you can tell come show day who deited properly an who cheated!! just depends how much u want it!!


hi tommy thanks for the advice mate i can see excatly where you are coming from so many people have different opionons on contest dieting

and its a very confusing subject espically for a first timer like myself

i will probaly cut the cheat meal out at the seven week mark

and do as you said which is what i was going to do starting next weekend

is just up my carbs from good sources and keep it all clean,

at least this way i know i have done all i can, again im sure other's on this forum are going to have a different view and think i should continue with the cheat meals but i think the seven week out mark they will stop

thanks again


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking fab sweeti!! gotta love the concentration on ya face heheeehehe xx kisses xx:thumb: :lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Isn't there a chance of becoming diabetic if there are no treats for 12 weeks then suddenly binging like mad for a week?

It was on a thread not long ago about a guy who's now in a wheelchair because of doing this. I understand everyone is different with regards to genetics etc, but it's food for thought (excuse the pun). lol


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Isn't there a chance of becoming diabetic if there are no treats for 12 weeks then suddenly binging like mad for a week?
> 
> It was on a thread not long ago about a guy who's now in a wheelchair because of doing this. I understand everyone is different, but it's food for thought (excuse the pun). lol


DON'T BINGE THEN!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

tommy y said:


> DON'T BINGE THEN!!!


How do you draw the line with binging though?

What one guy classes as binging might be nothing like what the next person calls binging?

I understand where you're coming from Tommy, because you look very good, and if it aint broke don't fix it type of thing, however, it obviously does work as James L, Tom B etc all use it to good effect.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> How do you draw the line with binging though?
> 
> What one guy classes as binging might be nothing like what the next person calls binging?
> 
> I understand where you're coming from Tommy, because you look very good, and if it aint broke don't fix it type of thing, however, it obviously does work as James L, Tom B etc all use it to good effect.


Well yeah fair enough they do it, but each to their own!!they r alot more experienced than me an they no wat works for them!! i'm just offering my point of view, in my understanding greg hasn't competed beforelike i hadn't till this year...so neither of us would no wat would work for us!! so keep it simple an strict...guaranteed results!!! plus u then no u gave it everythin,an you'll come in lookin like granite


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

carly said:


> Looking fab sweeti!! gotta love the concentration on ya face heheeehehe xx kisses xx:thumb: :lol:


lol cheers carly it took alot of concentration taking that shot as you can tell haha :cool2:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

tommy y said:


> Well yeah fair enough they do it, but each to their own!!they r alot more experienced than me an they no wat works for them!! i'm just offering my point of view, in my understanding greg hasn't competed beforelike i hadn't till this year...so neither of us would no wat would work for us!! so keep it simple an strict...guaranteed results!!! plus u then no u gave it everythin,an you'll come in lookin like granite


i totally agree with the above point the guys that have competed alot

and are more experienced know how they are going to react from having cheat meals, where as with me being my first show i still do not know

what works best for myself to get in to contest shape so maybe as tommy said keep it all clean and on my refeed days just up my carbs alot but all from good sources this way i should not go wrong


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

babes I had cheat meals like I was told and it really works wonders :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

carly said:


> babes I had cheat meals like I was told and it really works wonders :thumb:


ive just come back from having my cheat meal

chicken madras keema nan and boiled rice and just

polished off a tin of rice pudding :tongue:

im sure im over doing it on my high carbs days i would

of had anywhere from 800 to 1000 carbs today ooppsss

and i could still put them away but maybe im eating abit to much on these days? :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

your be fine sweeti on my cheat days i ate so much I had to lay down LOL!! gotta love your food on that day hahaha :lol:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

greg fear said:


> ive just come back from having my cheat meal
> 
> chicken madras keema nan and boiled rice and just
> 
> ...


its up to you at the end of the day mate, but you wanna be ready a good two weeks before the show then just dial it in!!! well thats wat did anyhow, just my opinion im sayin i no better than anyone else


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

after my high carb/ cheat day yesteraday my weight this morning

was up 6pounds before my am cardio i had quite a shock when i weighed myself that cant be good can it?

im not training today so my carbs will drop very low and will mainly

be having protein and fats

meals today

1- 7eggs 3whole

2- 2 tesco finest beef burgers and veg

3- same as meal 2

4- 200g chicken/veg 25g cashew nuts

5- tin of salmon and veg

6- tin of tuna 100g cottage cheese veg 5g olive oil


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

uve got to remember alot of that weight will be water so dnt panic too much and remember you need your carbs to help absorb your protein and your still 9wks out dude, so u gt plenty of time!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

greg fear said:


> after my high carb/ cheat day yesteraday my weight this morning
> 
> was up 6pounds before my am cardio i had quite a shock when i weighed myself that cant be good can it?


Go by the mirror, mate, not the scales.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh the day after my last refeed day mate i was up about 7 pounds it had gone in 2 days dnt worry about it


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks guys just abit of a shock seeing them scales go up that much lol

this is why i do not usually weigh myself after my refeed day

because the head games start then :cursing:

even though i am looking leaner its hard to get this

it into my head when i see a big weight increase

not missing the carbs one bit today i was so bloated yesterday im

feeling better on my low/no carb day sort off after my 30minutes in the sauna :lol:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

yesteraday trained shoulders and tri's had a very good session

the word is out now in the gym that i am going to be competing

and im suprised how many of the guys are going to come up and support

me which is a good thing and they have all given me money to get tickets for them so this time its not just talk and i know i will have people their supporting me which has given me a big push mentally and physically

as i know people have commited to come show their support so i also have to be commited to bring the best package i can on the day.

i dont think im going to post pics till maybe this weekend as i am not happy with the way i am looking at the moment

in my eyes im still one of those guys that looks ok in a t-shirt and not so good when its off :confused1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

greg fear said:


> yesteraday trained shoulders and tri's had a very good session
> 
> the word is out now in the gym that i am going to be competing
> 
> ...


Bro dont even worry about posting pix mate. Just do what you are happy with and post when you are comfortable. Theres one thing i learnt from competing...forget about everyone else. Just focus on yourself, close yourself off and do what you need to do...you dont need to prove anything to anyone at this stage, you dont need to post pictures to a forum. You just need to look the best you can on stage, thats all that counts as that is the only place you are judged...NO WHERE ELSE!

Good to hear you are def doing it 

Youll find out who your true friends are when you compete mate because they will be there supporting you, you'll have a great day bro. You are in decent condition now and can easily look in v good condition for the day mate, keep your head down, stick to the diet, dont worry about the scales at all!

I competed at 16 stone 4 and was completely depleted, i looked my best, more ripped and more full with thinner skin at 16 stone 10 which was 2 days later of extra carb up. But at the time i didnt know this so didnt want to chance anything.

My weight went down in v weird stages, yet at the end of the diet when i was persistant i needed to get to 224 lbs, my weight would drop only about a lbs a week in the last stages...yet my condition was getting much better with that 1 lbs loss per week than it did with a 4 lbs loss per week at start of the diet!

Dont worry about the scales or the tape measure as its all meaningless, just go by the mirror. Take some measurements after the show if you want, just for your own records so you can see how much improvements youve made the next time you compete after that.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Bro dont even worry about posting pix mate. Just do what you are happy with and post when you are comfortable. Theres one thing i learnt from competing...forget about everyone else. Just focus on yourself, close yourself off and do what you need to do...you dont need to prove anything to anyone at this stage, you dont need to post pictures to a forum. You just need to look the best you can on stage, thats all that counts as that is the only place you are judged...NO WHERE ELSE!
> 
> Good to hear you are def doing it
> 
> ...


mate some sound advice there thanks again for that post as i seem to be more relaxed about things right now after reading that i think im worrying about things way to much, although i am looking leaner.

because i have weighed myself and i am slightly heavier i think im putting

fat on because the scales say so,

i am going to as been advised by many members just go by the mirror and not worry about my weight so much as this is causing head games with me and stressing me out

it does not matter how much i weigh as long as i am looking better each week thats what counts i need to drum this into my head

like you said i need to stop focusing on the world around me and what they think and just concentrate on getting my head down and sticking to my plan, as worrying about things will hinder my progress no doubt!!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

last night could not sleep my legs were killing me so much from

the workout that day.

i have started to up my vit c intake before bed to try get a little drier, the only down side is visitng the toilet every hour through the nights and the bathroom is downstairs so im up and down the stairs all night a little extra cardio wont hurt me i guess :lol:

legs session yesteraday started with

5x leg extensions 2 warm up sets 3xworking

4x leg presses 1warm up set 3x working

3x hack squats

3x walking lunges

3x standing leg curls

today diet medium day is as follows:

before cardio

20g pure protein/ 630mg greentea extract 2pro-plus strong black coffee 2.4g lecithin

meal-1 125g oats 20g pure protein 4egg white powder all mixed together

meal2- 75g wholewheat pasta a tin of tuna 50g cottage cheese

meal3- 75g brown rice 150g chicken breast veg

meal4-50g oats 30g pure protein

meal5- tin of salmon and veg

meal 6- 40g pure protein

today i am not training so all carbs are consumed at my early meals stopping them at 3, where i just consume protein and fats for the final

two meals of the day


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> notice you are taking double the dose of lecithin to me. Do you take that amount once a day or more please? Have you found it helps? I think it has helped me shed it from different areas rather than speeding things up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


hi mate, i take that much once in the morning before cardio

and then i take another does of 2400mg before i train

even if im not training i take 4800mg a day :thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

today is my day off the weights, cardio was performed this morning for 45mins

im dropping my carbs lower today before my high/cheat day tomorrow and im not going to get the extra cals from fat this will be the lowest i have dropped my cals so far on my diet

diet today is

before cardio 1clen 1effy 2.4g leitchin 200mg caffenine

meal1-100g oats 20g pure protein 4egg white powder all mixed

meal2- 6eggs 3whole

meal3- 200g chicken and veg

meal4- tin of salmon and veg

meal5- 200g chicken and veg

meal6- 30g pure protein 10g peanut butter

things are coming along nicely and ive stopped worrying about everything now as i can see improvements everyday 

cant wait for the day to finally get here so i can step up on that stage

tomorrow i will be going to a different gym where all my other mates that are competing train at to meet up for a session and no doubt talk alot about the show and go through abit of posing practice

cheers greg


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

finally had some pitures taken these are 8weeks out from the show

quite happy with things still there is doubt in my mind if im going to be ready on time im happy with how my legs are coming on i seem to be losing most of the fat from them first rather than anywhere else just wish it would start to shift from my abs soon as im getting paranoid now :confused1:

feel free to comment i know i have alot of work to do but fingers crossed i will be ok come the day of the show!!!!


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

looking good mate !!!

sure i saw you the other day , do u drive a yellow mg ?

anyways , i should be going up to watch that comp as a few friends are competing ,

keep up the good work pal !


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> looking good mate !!!
> 
> sure i saw you the other day , do u drive a yellow mg ?
> 
> ...


thanks dan im quite pleased with things as ive only been dieting for

two weeks so happy with the progress ive made so far.

yes mate i drive a yellow mg that was me where by you see me?

good good glad you coming up say hi if you get the chance mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Agree,a well balanced physique,

8 wks will be upon you before you know it but if you keep the hard work up you should be ok,best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> thanks dan im quite pleased with things as ive only been dieting for
> 
> two weeks so happy with the progress ive made so far.
> 
> ...


2 weeks , looking good already , shame about what happened before the nabba !

can see the legs have come on alot !

yes mate i will come and say hi !

good luck with the dieting !


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Youll do it mate, dont worry. Stay focussed. You have enough time mate.

You made the choice and now you commit till the end bro, thats the way it goes.

Youll do it, youll look best youve ever looked and youll be pleased you did.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Agree,a well balanced physique,
> 
> 8 wks will be upon you before you know it but if you keep the hard work up you should be ok,best of luck :thumb:


thanks mate

i know only eight weeks left and it goes so quick through the prep


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Youll do it mate, dont worry. Stay focussed. You have enough time mate.
> 
> You made the choice and now you commit till the end bro, thats the way it goes.
> 
> Youll do it, youll look best youve ever looked and youll be pleased you did.


yep no turning back now mate im in it till the end, im glad ive decided to give it another go,

i wil be in better condition this time round than i would of during my last prep so as long as i better myself i will be happy.

im more focused than ever now this time i will make it onto that stage


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

quads will be ace if you can get them out

1 question

Where did the idea of clen and eph together come from?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> quads will be ace if you can get them out
> 
> 1 question
> 
> Where did the idea of clen and eph together come from?


cheers LS i think the legs will be the first to come through abs last by the looks of things.

clen and eph i just had a few clen left over thats all so took them that week to get rid of them. all gone now so its back to eca stack


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good mate!

On another note is that a piercing just under your lip? I am getting on of those my self tommorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

i have to agree with lost soul.... look how far your quad ties in up your leg, going to look wicked in a few weeks mate


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> On another note is that a piercing just under your lip? I am getting on of those my self tommorrow


thanks con.

yep its a piercing mate the birds love it haha i had it done when i was out working in magaluf and it worked wonders lmao :tongue:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> i have to agree with lost soul.... look how far your quad ties in up your leg, going to look wicked in a few weeks mate


thanks for the comment mate i cant wait to see what they look like

when im ready just hope i keep the size on them


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Hi Greg, good luck, I'm 6weeks out from the Kent Klassic, so yeah I know what you may be feeling.

Greg be aware if you going for the 70kg class, you will have to be short in height, alot of that weight class tend to be around 5' 5", and they tend to look pretty good.

So if it's really your first show, go for the first timers, you'll get the experience and that way you will just get better.

Good luck mate.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

muscle head said:


> Hi Greg, good luck, I'm 6weeks out from the Kent Klassic, so yeah I know what you may be feeling.
> 
> Greg be aware if you going for the 70kg class, you will have to be short in height, alot of that weight class tend to be around 5' 5", and they tend to look pretty good.
> 
> ...


all the best for your show. i am 5"5 so i should make that weight

it is my first show but still dont know what category im going to enter

im going to decide on the day i will either do the first timers or

the classic bodybuilding which goes in height and weight i think this may

be the best for me.

im not going to go for the MR class under 70kg


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Greg,

I have been keeping an eye on your thread mate. You have a great physique and I know you can dial it in. We all suffer the competition head games, it's only natural! Just keep plugging away and attack every new day as it comes.

LL


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking good mate. Hopefully I'll catch you training soon and introduce myself. Where is the contest being held btw?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your thread mate. You have a great physique and I know you can dial it in. We all suffer the competition head games, it's only natural! Just keep plugging away and attack every new day as it comes.
> 
> LL


cheers luke glad you are following this thread, going to post pictures every week now so should be a little more intresting

you know yet wheter or not you will be coming down to the show mate?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> You look very good at this stage, nice symmetry, good allover balance to your body.
> 
> I know just how you feel, all the fat is going from my legs first, abs last! My legs are going to be ripped way before the rest of me but what the hell! Twelve weeks out from my contest in Doncaster.
> 
> Hang on in there, you are doing very well. Get practising the posing!


thanks for the comment hun,

posing is being practised every day :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

adesign said:


> Looking good mate. Hopefully I'll catch you training soon and introduce myself. Where is the contest being held btw?


cheers mate yea if you see me come and say hi i dont usually talk that much when training but just say you are the guy from uk muscle i will know who u are then.

the show is in port talbot on sept 14th

i will be putting posters up in the gym tonight


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Greg mate.

If I can get any of the boys rounded up then I'll make an effort to come and give you my support mate. I'll bring some cheesecake aswell


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Greg.. isnt the Classic Class - for naturals.!..

steve


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

nice one luke ohhhhhhhhhh yessssssssss dont forget that cheesecake

i can taste it now :thumb:

steve im not sure mate it doesnt seem to say it is on the ukbff website:confused1:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> nice one luke ohhhhhhhhhh yessssssssss dont forget that cheesecake
> 
> i can taste it now :thumb:
> 
> steve im not sure mate it doesnt seem to say it is on the ukbff website:confused1:


Im sure i is mate i will contact Mike gelsei for you and find out....

steve


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well im starting to turn into a grumpy person again lol

everyone in work once again is saying ive changed i just tell them im dieting and to leave me alone for a few more weeks then i will be back to normal lmao

anyway trained legs tonight was struggling to get through the session

and im glad ive got a day of rest tomorrow as i need it.

diet today was as follows

before morning cardio 250mg caffine 2green tea caps 2.4g leitchin 1g vit c

meal1- 100g oats 40g pure protein

meal2- 6eggs 3whole

meal3- 50g brown rice 140g cooked weight turkey breast and veg

meal4- tin of salmon and veg

pwo- 40g pure protein 30g cornflour 30g dextrose

meal6- tin of tuna 100g cottage cheese veg

supplements- 6g fish oil through the day, green tea extract, multi vits, vit c and leitchin. ECA stack before training

tomorrow is a medium carb day :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> well im starting to turn into a grumpy person again lol
> 
> everyone in work once again is saying ive changed i just tell them im dieting and to leave me alone for a few more weeks then i will be back to normal lmao
> 
> ...


spoke to mike mate ...no the classic is not tested until yopu reach the european level.....

steve


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> spoke to mike mate ...no the classic is not tested until yopu reach the european level.....
> 
> steve


ok thanks mate, looks like i will go for that one then as i should get into

the shortest class, i will have more of a chance in this class i think.

hope the prep is going well mate not long left now time is flying by


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I found time to go very quickly up until the last few weeks. That's when the real hunger kicked in but then you just count the days till you can carb up. I remember driving up to see James with Phil (another competitor at Muscle Mayhem) and eating Potato every hour!! Was like heaven! We got some funny looks in sainsburies eating turkey and potato out fo the boot of his BMW lol!

Just enjoy it mate.. Enjoy being shredded. You may feel like shyte but you will look amazing! Take loads of pictures as staying that lean isn't too easy!! Especially with your cheese cake addiction!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> ok thanks mate, looks like i will go for that one then as i should get into
> 
> the shortest class, i will have more of a chance in this class i think.
> 
> hope the prep is going well mate not long left now time is flying by


Hi mate.. yes Prep going very well..spent the weekend down with paul scarb's who is helping me prep for this show (and many others i hope) so im in good hands. :thumbup1:

all going to plan -- only 7 weeks sunday - not that im counting... 

keep focused mate....

Steve


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

go for it greg.and all the best.judging by your avatar you carry some good muscle and nice shape... enjoy those sweet potatoes


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I found time to go very quickly up until the last few weeks. That's when the real hunger kicked in but then you just count the days till you can carb up. I remember driving up to see James with Phil (another competitor at Muscle Mayhem) and eating Potato every hour!! Was like heaven! We got some funny looks in sainsburies eating turkey and potato out fo the boot of his BMW lol!
> 
> Just enjoy it mate.. Enjoy being shredded. You may feel like shyte but you will look amazing! Take loads of pictures as staying that lean isn't too easy!! Especially with your cheese cake addiction!


lol i cant wait for the carb up mate sounds fun 

i dont think i will stay lean to long after the show luke as me and you love the cheesecake too much i will be going for one straight after the show


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Hi mate.. yes Prep going very well..spent the weekend down with paul scarb's who is helping me prep for this show (and many others i hope) so im in good hands. :thumbup1:
> 
> all going to plan -- only 7 weeks sunday - not that im counting...
> 
> ...


glad everything is going well mate, im sure you are well on target and looking top notch with paul helping you. ive been doing my prep on my own which is quite hard but im staying focused james L is going to help me out the final two weeks as this is the most confusing bit of the prep to me

so hopefully i will get it right with him helping :thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

pea head said:


> go for it greg.and all the best.judging by your avatar you carry some good muscle and nice shape... enjoy those sweet potatoes


cheers mate, i am busting my gut now to get ready on time i still have alot of work to do but im willing to put the effort it so should be ok


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

:cursing:i think i have made a few mistakes with this prep once again :cursing:

anyway after doing alot of thinking and may i say worrying once again that im not going to be ready on time

my diet has changed slightly

my low days now will now be 65g carbs 250p 70f

my medium day will be 250g carbs 225protein 40/45 fats

im hoping i will see some more fat loss with the above ratios compared to my previous ones below:

low day 150g carbs and medium day 250g i realise i made a mistake with these ratios just hope i havent left it to long, but in all honesty i dont think im going to be ready on time and i will be so disapointed if im not

but we shall see:confused1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

go for it mate, if you want it bad you will make it.

Been following threat, im doing ukbff 5th october in classics or inter u80k.

Your looking awsome mate, far more on than me. You have great guns too.

Go for it. Kev,


----------



## Gemz_man (Jul 24, 2008)

hey good luck with the comp , next year i hope to be giving it ago :cool2:

, if i can get the time off work i will pop along an YELL for you :thumbup1:

good luck :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> :cursing:i think i have made a few mistakes with this prep once again :cursing:
> 
> anyway after doing alot of thinking and may i say worrying once again that im not going to be ready on time
> 
> ...


greg... Stay focused mate there is 7 weeks left plenty of time the body can change over night.. have you said your doing cardio...

Steve


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> go for it mate, if you want it bad you will make it.
> 
> Been following threat, im doing ukbff 5th october in classics or inter u80k.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, yea i do want it bad just wish i had more time to diet

as i know i can look better than im going to look on the day, i wish i kept myself lean after my last prep for a show

it would of been much easier then 

you still have alot of time mate you will do great keep up the good work


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Gemz_man said:


> hey good luck with the comp , next year i hope to be giving it ago :cool2:
> 
> , if i can get the time off work i will pop along an YELL for you :thumbup1:
> 
> good luck :thumb:


nice one mate yea if you are there give me a shout im going to be a bag of nerves lmao :lol:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> greg... Stay focused mate there is 7 weeks left plenty of time the body can change over night.. have you said your doing cardio...
> 
> Steve


hi steve yes cardio im doing every morning mate 40/45minutes

and ive started doing it 3 times a week pm for 30 minutes now after training to try get this fat shifting :confused1:

i feel like i look the same this weekend as last weekend but there's no way i could be putting on fat surely.

this is only my 3rd week dieting though so im hoping things will start to come through quicker over the next few weeks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Try not to worry to much at this stage mate just stick to your plan the bf will come off your looking real good in your pics mate. Ive just finished dieting down only over 8 weeks to see how i would find preping for a show and sometimes i would look in the mirror knowing for a fact my bf was lower than the weeks before and think i just looked like ****. Its all in your head bud.

Keep up the hard work mate and good luck.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> hi steve yes cardio im doing every morning mate 40/45minutes
> 
> and ive started doing it 3 times a week pm for 30 minutes now after training to try get this fat shifting :confused1:
> 
> ...


Honestly mate we ALL go through this i went to see paul scarbs last week thinking i was looking S**T,,, he seen me and told me im were i should be so put my mind at ease a bit.. :lol: .. but no matter how hard you try your mind will still play games../. there are days were i look nice and dry and some days i feel like a baloon... as said mate alot can be done in 7 weeks...

p.s dont run before you can walk mate:thumbup1: stick to your plan and the results will come...

Steve


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

greg fear said:


> cheers mate, yea i do want it bad just wish i had more time to diet
> 
> as i know i can look better than im going to look on the day, i wish i kept myself lean after my last prep for a show
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. At the end of the day you will be the best you can be on the day. If you come 1st or last it makes no odds coz just getting on stage your a winner. Its always good to start low and work up. If you start off winning people expect too much from you. Your bodybuilding success will take time and if you know you can improve you come back better. If your the best you will ever be and get a disapiontin place your gonna be p1ssed off.

Your already a winner to me because you have ditched those blo0dy yellow shoes.!!! :cool2: :beer:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> Try not to worry to much at this stage mate just stick to your plan the bf will come off your looking real good in your pics mate. Ive just finished dieting down only over 8 weeks to see how i would find preping for a show and sometimes i would look in the mirror knowing for a fact my bf was lower than the weeks before and think i just looked like ****. Its all in your head bud.
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate and good luck.


thanks mate i will keep plodding along these damm head games arrrghhh:cursing:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Honestly mate we ALL go through this i went to see paul scarbs last week thinking i was looking S**T,,, he seen me and told me im were i should be so put my mind at ease a bit.. :lol: .. but no matter how hard you try your mind will still play games../. there are days were i look nice and dry and some days i feel like a baloon... as said mate alot can be done in 7 weeks...
> 
> p.s dont run before you can walk mate:thumbup1: stick to your plan and the results will come...
> 
> Steve


thanks for the advice steve i wont give up going to keep everything going

i do think i need to push myself harder though so from tomorrow im really going to give it 200 percent for the final 7weeks :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> Cheers mate. At the end of the day you will be the best you can be on the day. If you come 1st or last it makes no odds coz just getting on stage your a winner. Its always good to start low and work up. If you start off winning people expect too much from you. Your bodybuilding success will take time and if you know you can improve you come back better. If your the best you will ever be and get a disapiontin place your gonna be p1ssed off.
> 
> Your already a winner to me because you have ditched those blo0dy yellow shoes.!!! :cool2: :beer:


hahahahaah i found that funny lol ive still got them yellow shoes mate

i will wear them just for you in my next lot of photos i take :tongue:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Greg, steve is right mate.

There is still 7 weeks to go mate.

You dont look off track. You look like you can come in nicely for your first show mate.

Keep posting photos mate every 2 weeks from now. Your mind will be clouded due to the lack of carbs aswell as the nerves and paranoia of it being your first show. Trust me lol, you shoulda seen what i was like pmsl. :lol:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Greg, steve is right mate.
> 
> There is still 7 weeks to go mate.
> 
> ...


7 weeks till the show that means i need to be ready in 6, i have upped my cardio now think i should of done it sooner though. i will post pictures up next week at the 6week out mark to see if there's a big change from the first lot of pictures


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Greg, steve is right mate.
> 
> There is still 7 weeks to go mate.
> 
> ...


 My 4th and im still like that till im on stage.Toomany people worry about cardio,just make sure in the net 6-7weeks your diet is spot on and is allowing you to lose the fat at a resonable rate.my opinion for what its worth and that aint much but two 2nds in "natural" shows:cool2: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> My 4th and im still like that till im on stage.Toomany people worry about cardio,just make sure in the net 6-7weeks your diet is spot on and is allowing you to lose the fat at a resonable rate.my opinion for what its worth and that aint much but two 2nds in "natural" shows:cool2: :thumb: :whistling:


thanks for the advice mate yes im going to make sure my diet is spot on from now on in as i have cheated sometimes :cursing:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

ok guys quick update

first thing my diet has completly changed for the final lot of weeks of my prep i am now going to follow a KETO diet as i dont think im dropping fat quick enough carb cycling so im going to give keto ago to see if i respond any better

i will be on low/ zero carbs from sunday through to friday and saturday then i will be carbing up,

i have been on low/zero carbs since sunday and at the moment finding it ok but its early days yet, i honestly dont think carb cycling was working great for me if i had a few more weeks worth of prep i would of stuck to it

but i havent and i need to shread this fat so im going to give this ago

if it doesnt work any better then there's nothing more i can do

but so far so good:thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Weird to say but try and relax stress doesnt help.What are and was your source of carbs? Level of intensity of cardio,water consumption.Dont know about assisted direutics and their affcts if you take any and how much water do you drink daily.Personally what you were doing is properly working but slowly maybe you should lower the amount of carbs you were using.NO cheating AT ALL.bIG STEVE SAID STICK TO YOUR PLAN,if nothing comes of /coming of then it aint working i just think it needed tweaking but its your choice.GOOD LUCK REMEMBER ITS YOUR FIRST SHOW SO LIKE ME YOU WILL THINK YOUR TO SMALL OR CRAP OR CRAP AND FAT AND SMALL OR FAT THATS NORMAL


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

greg fear said:


> ok guys quick update
> 
> first thing my diet has completly changed for the final lot of weeks of my prep i am now going to follow a KETO diet as i dont think im dropping fat quick enough carb cycling so im going to give keto ago to see if i respond any better
> 
> ...


 Carefull there bud keto diets take a while to get used to and you cant "carb up" on them because it will take you time to get into ketosis again.

Dave Palumbo has one carb meal per week starting two weeks after the start of the diet.

Stick to your plan keep your food strict no more cheating and perhaps up the cardio but besides that stop stressing as that raises cortisol levels.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

What sort of keto diet are you going for? Standard/targeted/cycled? With standard you may not train as intense as you would carbed up. Targetted will mean you have carbs pre work out so can work as intense and go back into ketosis soon after (hopefully) and cycled is like carb cycling but you aim to go into ketosis on most days. If you had more time you could of experimented to see how long it takes you to go into a state of ketosis after x amount of carbs and training.

You may already know all this or I may be wrong in some places. May also of helped abit! :thumb:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for all the advice guys, this is what i plan to do my diet is going to constantly change from this point

i will be following still a carb cycling route but also a keto style diet at other times this is what i intend to do, i must also point out that from being on low/zero carbs for almost 3days now i am looking alot better condition wise as im looking alot drier and harder so it must be working anyway back to the diet side of things

it is going to look like this:

sat- high carb day

sun-keto/low

mon- keto/low

tues-keto/low

weds-medium carb day if i feel i need it eg looking flat or very tired, if im feeling ok will be another day keto/low if i have a medium day carbs will be 240g

thurs- keto

fri- keto

im not worried about slipping in and out of ketosis or staying in ketosis

this is now going to be a carb cycling diet with keto days aswell, so keeping my thyroid guessing all times, i know alot of people will not agree with this approach but to me this is just another way of carb cycling and i think it will work better for myself, i must point out that when i am having a day where i will be following a keto style diet i wont be eating crap it will be all good sources of food


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

greg fear said:


> thanks for all the advice guys, this is what i plan to do my diet is going to constantly change from this point
> 
> i will be following still a carb cycling route but also a keto style diet at other times this is what i intend to do, i must also point out that from being on low/zero carbs for almost 3days now i am looking alot better condition wise as im looking alot drier and harder so it must be working anyway back to the diet side of things
> 
> ...


Greg on your low days how many fats, protein carbs etc you taking in?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> thanks for all the advice guys, this is what i plan to do my diet is going to constantly change from this point
> 
> i will be following still a carb cycling route but also a keto style diet at other times this is what i intend to do, i must also point out that from being on low/zero carbs for almost 3days now i am looking alot better condition wise as im looking alot drier and harder so it must be working anyway back to the diet side of things
> 
> ...


Greg,... that seems fine but just be careful that you dont end up sacrificing soe muscle tissue...still plenty of time....you are definatley starting to panic... who is helping you through this are you showing anyone in the gym what you look like etc....

steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

as mentioned above mate you need to chill out a bit, why not post some more pics and people on here can be a good judge of your progress mate...

dont let those mind games get you


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the input guys, steve no one is helping me along at this point mate but i am looking better all the time, im not really starting to panic just doing what i think may work out better for me, im still carb cycling but my low days will be more of a keto style diet, i have been on low/zero carbs now for 3days so tomorrow is going to be a medium day for me 

my diet on low days now looks like this clarkey

meal 1- 5whole eggs / 1fish oil

meal2- tina of tuna, 5g olive oil, 20g almonds 1 fish oil

meal3- 150g chicken /veg/ 15g olive oil 1 fish oil

meal4- 20gwhey /30g Pbutter / 1fish oil

meal5- tuna/ 5g olive oil/ 20g almonds / 1fish oil

meal6- salmon/ veg 1fish oil

i havent got the exact values on me now mate they are on my diet sheets in the house

but what i can remember im having around 190/200g protein, 100/110g fat not sure about carbs until i get home but they are low lol

my weight was taken on sat before my high carb day, and today i took my weight

again and im down 2pounds so things moving along nicely.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> as mentioned above mate you need to chill out a bit, why not post some more pics and people on here can be a good judge of your progress mate...
> 
> dont let those mind games get you


will post some pictures this weekend mate:thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

trained legs toinght followed by abs then did 25mins cardio on the cross trainer to end

after 3days of below 20g carbs im looking forward to my medium day tomorrow 

my medium day has changed it is going to be 280g carbs/ 200g protein/ 60g fats

from this point on.

i have handled being on very low carbs for 3days very well, except i cant seem to consentrate in work, im getting trained on a new system, and while they are talking to me the only thing that has been going through my head has been my diet hahaah, but now things are going to stick with the diet plan i have decided to follow.

i cant wait for them damm carbs tomorrow


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just to let everyone know i have decided im not going for the show anymore, my reasonings for this:

a ten week diet was no way going to be long enough for me to get into contest shape, and it was a late decision on my behalf to decide to compete, if i had a few more weeks things would of been fine. the problem

for me deciding to do a ten week diet,

was that i was stressing so much that i wont be ready on time,

anyone that i has competed, will probaly agree with me when i say that

when preparing for a show you want to be ready a week or two before if you can and not just scrape in at the last second, and that was never going to be the case with me i was always going to be fighting to make it on time, and that was causing me to stress out to much

i will still be dieting as if im doin a show, but without the stress on my shoulders, of making a certain cut off date to be ready, i will leave competing till next year, also i wil keep updating this thread, and treat this as a progress journal now.

sorry if i have let people down but this was the right decision for me to day, and next year when i prepare for a show i will give myself enough time.

i will stil be going to the show, to cheer the guys along bigsteve its up to you now mate, also thanks for everyone who has gave me support, during the prep. you all know who you are.

pictures as i said will still be getting posted as im still going to do my pre comp diet, just have a few more weeks now :thumbup1:

thanks greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

ah mate

you gotta go with what is best for you and makes you happy at the end of the day....

still wanna see some updates though mate


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

greg fear said:


> just to let everyone know i have decided im not going for the show anymore, my reasonings for this:
> 
> a ten week diet was no way going to be long enough for me to get into contest shape, and it was a late decision on my behalf to decide to compete, if i had a few more weeks things would of been fine. the problem
> 
> ...


What the **** no way mate ... honestly still plenty of time... pop to bgend and see me if you want lets see how you looking.... Who says you have to be ready one wek before the show....The OFFERS there mate

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> What the **** no way mate ... honestly still plenty of time... pop to bgend and see me if you want lets see how you looking.... Who says you have to be ready one wek before the show....The OFFERS there mate
> 
> steve


one more thing mate Its your FIRST show.....so get yiour **** into gear and give your NEW diet chance to kick in... as said before the body changes very quickly.....

steve


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> one more thing mate Its your FIRST show.....so get yiour **** into gear and give your NEW diet chance to kick in... as said before the body changes very quickly.....
> 
> steve


Well said Steve..come on Greg its too easy too quit mate you have done 4 days of your new diet then quit, yes its tough mate, yes at times you feeling like ****e mate, yes at times you wana eat nice food instead of dry turkey but no better feeling when you walk out on stage and you are a WINNER no matter what for making it there.

My first show (only 1yr 9 months ago) my diet killed me as all I ate for 8 weeks was 3 chicken breasts and three potato's a day and stopped water 3 days out, I looked like death warmed up because I knew fcuk all about bodybuilding and diet and had noone to help me. When I stepped on stage it looked like I show of been at the local weight watchers class not a blo*dy bodybuilding show BUT I did it and LOVED it and I have learnt LOADS from that and have met great people who have helped and invested time in me like Tom and hopefully I can start doing well now.

I dont mean to be harsh on you mate you know that, but I think at times we have to grit our teeth and dig in and go for it and not quit as quitting is the easy option. You have a great pysique and I know you can look great you also have a great opportunity in someone like Steve offering to help you its not every day you get that opportunity from someone who has been there and done it. Up to you mate but at the end of the day I guess it boils down to how bad you want it and how bad you want to do it.

Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

greg fear said:


> just to let everyone know i have decided im not going for the show anymore, my reasonings for this:
> 
> a ten week diet was no way going to be long enough for me to get into contest shape, and it was a late decision on my behalf to decide to compete, if i had a few more weeks things would of been fine. the problem
> 
> ...


GREG!

The diet demons have got you mate. your in awsome shape. If your not happy with that show why not do the leeds one. there is still 10 weeks to go so you could fly it??

:beer:

You obviously want it bad so do leeds. A few of us on here are doing it and if you need somewere to crash, use my pad..

Get a good re-feed, Get your head on, Get your yellow shoes and get back in the zone mate!!

kev.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

its your 1st show sweeti just do it and have fun!! stop stressing so much and chill, its meant to be fun huni!! dont forget your only doing this for you and get up on that stage and show people how proud you are of all you have achieved :thumb:

remember the winner isnt always the winner :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Bloody hell mate you are as bad as me!

Just stick to the plan and get it done,your legs already have more cuts in them than a lot of the guys will have on show day.

Man i was at the south carolina state show a couple of months back and literally 1 out of ten were in good shape the rest were not even close, you could slap some tan on today and not have been out of place in that line up and thats America where the level of competition is meant to be so high:rolleyes: :whistling:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

lol what are you guys like 

thanks for the words of engouragment i dont know what happened to me yesterday just a really bad day i suppose

i do want this bad john, but i hate coming second that is why i put so much pressure on myself to do well. i dont want big steve kicking my ass either so im back on the diet lol.

again thanks for all the postive comments made, it has worked anyway as im back aiming to do the show.

one thing i have said to myself though is not to stress over it so much and try to enjoy the prep but most of all enjoy the day regardless of where i place, and next year i will be back bigger and better!!

thanks again guys pictures will be posted up on the weekend of me at 6weeks out


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

FVCK me. The man has seen sense, you dont want to go in and it be a must win, go in the best you are for that day. Dont set the bar too high because people will expect you to be constant.

Good luck and remember those lucky shoes for the pics.

kev.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Phew! good man Greg. Now stick to the game plan whether it is with your diet or Steve's advice but just stick to it. Enjoy the journey mate you will learn so much about yourself and how your body works. Your at a great starting point now mate.....enjoy:thumbup1:


----------



## Gemz_man (Jul 24, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: nice one Greg stick at it ive got to have sumone to yell

at :thumb: .you can yell for me next year :cool2: ( or tell me to move out the way :lol: :lol: )


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank F**K for that.... as ive said greg im not that far from you....

Greg Remember FIRST TIMERS is excatly what it says on the label.  ... there will be X amount of competitors at this stage thinking Exactly the same as you.....Bloody hell im still going through it however it is still my first year of competing... Greg i went straight in as a Bloody heavy weight last year mate first ever show.... Now that was head work.... :thumb: ...

so no more Negative B***oks... keep focused and im only down the road(M4) if you want to come and see me...

Steve


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i cant believe how focused i am once again, just by everyone making me

see sense  all that doubt has gone and

im sticking to the plan what wil be will be im going to enjoy it

thanks again off to do cardio now in the lovely welsh weather

pis*ing down lmao


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi greg i have been reading your thread daily and was gutted for you when you decided not to go ahead. i'm chuffed for you now that your going for it mate. keep it up

good luck


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> hi greg i have been reading your thread daily and was gutted for you when you decided not to go ahead. i'm chuffed for you now that your going for it mate. keep it up
> 
> good luck


Greg WILL NOT be competing due to some unfortunate family issues.. which cannot be helped... as i said earlier Greg yiour family comes first there are plenty of shows mate.. just this time wasnt meant to be So completley forget about the Port talbot show and DONT even bother training until you get your problems sorted...

Speak soon

Steve


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope everything is ok Greg...family comes before anything.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i wasent going to post it up on the thread and just told steve to let everyone know, but im not able to compete

as i had a phone call from my farther today who lives in south africa

his old man past away last night my (grandad)

so i have to go out to south africa for the funeral

im flying out this sunday and will be there for two weeks, so packing all my stuff ready to go.

i am gutted to lose a member of the family and also i am devasted that once again something in my life has stopped me from competing i really dont think i was ment to do a show this year.

thanks to everyone that has helped me through the first couple of weeks of my prep and for following the thread even though it has been a disapointment once again and a waste of time,

next year i WILL do a show it may be in south africa as im going out there the end of this year so i will try give them a run for there money 

and will keep everyone updated with how things are going.

anyway all the best for the guys who have got shows coming up

cheers greg


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

top guy greg, i hope everything works out for you mate


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

All the best mate. What ever the circumstances you have done your family proud.

Take it easy.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

devastated mate, only just read the updates, try and focus it all as motivation for next year, will you be back to watch your mates or will you still be away??


----------

